
Show HN: A Good CompSci T-shirt, Inspired by Donald Knuth - dgut
https://agoodcstshirt.com
======
sreyaNotfilc
I tried to get through his books. Man, there's so much math. Gotta brush up on
Calculus again.

Anyway, this is great. Its nice to honor those before them. I'm being cheep
this year, so I'm not going to make many impulse purchases this year.

I would totally get the Dennis Ritchie shirt. Learning about him was my first
assignment in CS101.

Maybe also have Charles Babbage. I learned about him back in 5th grade. Very
VERY important guy in computing history.

~~~
dgut
Hey - thanks. I'm also happy with the Dennis Ritchie portrait. As a "hobbyist"
it took me some time to get that portrait right! I'll be adding Ken Thompson
soon and most likely will add Charles Babbage to that list at some point.

Edit: I just took a look at your drawings, they are impressive. Is there any
way I can get in touch with you privately?

